# Blackrock-Hexer sucht...



## Gidgnömm (28. April 2010)

Hallo, ich mache es kurz hoffe ich =)
Ich bin Destro Hexer mit einem Gearscore von 5100 und suche eine stammgrp für icc bzw oder eben eine gilde die mich mitmachen lässt.
Bosstaktiken z.t. bekannt,aber nur aus guide videos.

Serverlackrock
Charname:Gidgnömm
Gilde:Angelus Cadere


Ich hoffe ich kann hier etwas finden.

______
Jan


----------



## Gidgnömm (28. April 2010)

huch, ganz vergessen

Horde

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Blackrock&cn=Gidgnömm


----------



## Gidgnömm (28. April 2010)

Ach ja, zur not würde ich auch einer anderen Gilde beitreten,wenn es nicht anders geht


----------

